# Charleston flood = acrylic blanks



## MikeinSC (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't typically put my job info out there but I work for the County. The disaster response team has been activated and I report in the morning for a 24-36 hour shift with my crew. My normal schedule is night shift. This means I had last night and have tonight off. So how do I spend it? By making and cataloguing blanks, of course. I rarely have 2 days off in a row. Right now, I'm at the start of another 3 weeks straight before the next day off. 

With over 70 different colors and more still to come, the options are vast. Seeing the blanks finally move from an idea in my head, to paper and now actually being made in quantity is encouraging. 

So here are some of blanks, and a few pens, as well.


----------



## MikeinSC (Oct 4, 2015)

I just demolded a few more.


----------



## Jack Parker (Oct 4, 2015)

Stay safe, Mike. Having worked storm situations in the past, I have a pretty good idea of the perils that can exist.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 7, 2015)

Magic Blanks Mike.
Stay safe.

Bob


----------



## Sataro (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice blanks & pens Mike! Be careful & stay safe...


----------

